# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  قطع ويل مخروز جديد النرجس

## alnarjes

🌸النرجس للأقمشة 🌸
كل ماهو مميز 💎 و جديد من الأقمشة الفاخرة 🎁والمتنوعة لك أنت سيدتي 

وصول دفعة جديدة من اجمل الاقمشة 



What's up: 0509931788
- BBM : 7C014B1D

التوصيل داخل وخارج الامارات 











سعر القطعه 280 درهم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------


## alnarjes

اللهم افتح لنا ابواب رزقك ويسر امورنا

----------


## الشهد store

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## alnarjes

وياج اختي 😘

----------


## مونتاج

* بالتوفيق ان شاء الله 

*

----------


## alnarjes

وياج اختي 😘

----------


## alnarjes

اللهم افتح لنا ابواب رزقك ويسر امورنا

----------


## alnarjes

اللهم ارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب

----------


## alnarjes

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا

----------


## alnarjes

اللهم يسر امورنا ووفقنا لما تحب وترضى

----------

